# North Sea in a force 11 trip review



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

My friend and I are safely on terra-firma after very interesting sea conditions on the North Sea. 

We arrived at Europoort Rotterdam yesterday evening and tucked in to a hearty dinner. Later, whilst the ship was still in berth, we were sat in the bar when an announcement was made regarding our arrival time into Hull for the following morning - ie today. It was along the lines of it was possible we could be delayed due to force 9 winds etc. I was quite excitable at this point as I love high seas. I knew things would be interesting as several of the ship's officers were "mingling". 

Anyway, long and tall of it is, we were awoken this morning by the "bing bong, breakfast is now being served" etc, but the announcement went on to say the estimated time of arrival into Hull would be 10 o'clock rather than 0800. We went back to sleep. We were awoken later by more bing bongs but went back to sleep again. 

I eventually got up and it was clear we were nowhere near Hull. I trundled across to the reception desk on deck 8 and was advised the new ETA was around midday, but comlimentary tea and coffee was available, as was a complimentary lunch. 

We tucked into to a four course luncheon and whilst eating, the ship berthed at Hull. Unfortunately, we still could not get off due to winds and the walkway, so had to go down to the car deck where P&O buses would take us to the terminal. It is lucky we were delayed as we were too tired to get up. 

The Pride of Rotterdam is a marvellous ship and whilst she rocked a little, far less than many ships I have been on - Bay of Biscay and Transatlantic included. 

Our trip cost £66 for two of us, so call it £33 each. We pre booked dinner at a cost of £15 each. Dinner on Tuesday night - what I ate rather than the menu is shown here. 

Prawns
Salad
Potato and Leek salad

REST

Minestrone soup and selection of bread. 

PAUSE

Roast beef, turkey, Yorkshire pudd, mashed potato, roast potato, veg, gravy and various sauces. 

REST

Cheesecake. 

REST.

Chocolate orange pudding and cream.

Icecream

Coffee

The food was excellent quality and at £15 for all that lot, excellent value, and it took us two hours to get through it all!

We had a breakfast on the Wednesday and at about £9 was fairly expensive as far as breakfasts go, but was good. 

The trip included return coach transfers from the Europoort to Amsterdam, and we are seen here on the coach on Wednesday morning. 

I am looking to rebook as soon as possible! 

Russell


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

which one are you Russ?

both look like trouble 

I too love high seas  have done the channel a couple of times in F9, once on a 'cutter' sailing boat..


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

We are heading that way next month so I hope to god that things have calmed down by then as my wife has no sea legs and I'm not much better.

Wobby


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Russell, bit of a rough one then eh. 

We're on the 1900hrs sailing Hull/Zeebrugge tommorrow night with dinner pre booked. Hope this wind dies down a bit or dinner might end up somewhere else later on ukeright: 

pete


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Pics*

John - I am the drunken looking one on the right! Every time my pal comes away for a trip there is an incident of sorts. Last year, he came to Garda with me by road and flew home a few days later as planned. He was later taken to hospital with a collapsed lung.

Russell


----------



## 103345 (Mar 11, 2007)

Sounds like you had a great time Russ....good job you don't suffer from sea sickness after all that lovely food you ate!! :wink: 

Annie


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

You look very happy together boys. Bit rough was it.


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

definately looks like your on you way back from the 'dam 

good fun there.. must go back
J


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Amsterdam*

John - the pic was taken on the way TO Amsterdam!

I am just so glad we were delayed today allowing a lot more sleep.

Russell


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

k


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Swaying*

Hello Russel,

Is there a Force 11? I thought 10 was top of the scale!

New year 2005 we left Kristiansand Norway heading for Newscastle. We were due to Dock in Newcastle at 8am. However, we had a Force 9 (ship should never have set sail in my humble opinion). We eventualy docked at 5:30pm, some 8 hours late.

My mates sailed Hull to Zeebrugge Monday, hope it is better for their return next Thursday!.

Trev.


----------



## 92046 (May 1, 2005)

*Weather*

Hi to all

viking Storm Force 10

Fair Isle Storm Force 10 increasing violent storm force 11

Hebrides Storme Force 10 increasing hurricane force 12

Bailey Hurricane Force 12 decreasing to violent storm force 10 later

Faeroes Hurricane Force 12 decreasing to violent storme force 11 later

Have just heard on the local radio the Shetland ferry ""WILL"" be leaving on time tonight for Aberdeen but will not be calling into Orkney, that will be a sea crossing of around 13 hours !!! or may be a little longer !!! 8O 8O 8O

So OK you may have a good meal and a good night sleep on some ferries :lol: but I don't think it will apply tonight on the Shetland ferry :? :roll: 

The sea swell looking out the window around 1600 hrs was about 4 metres, that is inside the islands, so may be around 8 metres or more out to sea.

Think I will stay in tonight 

Colin R......


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Rough seas*

Colin

I wish I was on that ship....

The safest place for a ship in a storm is at sea. There is far more danger in the harbour of bashing against the harbour wall etc.

Russell


----------



## Minerva (May 22, 2006)

And for the non-sailors,

Three cheers for the Euro-tunnel

Bill


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

i think i would rather be in port see here
chapter


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Rough seas*

....and I think I started this as a thread rather than a reply. Silly me.


----------



## 103345 (Mar 11, 2007)

......Bet you wished you'd stayed home now Russ...now look what you've started...Michael Fish is turning in his jesus sandals as we speak!!! :wink: :roll: :wink: :roll: 
Annie


----------



## DandM (Nov 7, 2006)

Russell, we have also enjoyed a couple of really stormy crossings to Zeebrugge, from Rosyth however and coincidentally as I took my wife to work yesterday the boat was due in shortly, she works right next to the port (in a bank before you get the wrong idea) and we remarked about how the crossing would have been exciting that night but it always sails.

Home she came last night at 7:30pm to tell me the boat was still docked!!!!

It sails at 5pm and I have never known it not to go due to the weather (although I can't be positive on that)

I am really intrigued now and must find out the reason for it not sailing.

We are booked on her for a short trip to Bruges in April with our grandchildren and again in May for our main 4 week tour with the motorhome. Hope it sails okay then  

Dennis


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Russ you nutter... how anyone can enjoy that sort of punishment is beyond me! I get sea sick on the boating lake. The crossing last year from Dover to Dunkerque was my idea of hell, I spent all of the trip on the back deck praying for it to be over... and the sea was calm!

Sal is taking the boys to Brugge in a few weeks... she did ask if I wanted to go, but I turned her down. I've been showing the boys the "Deadliest Catch" program on discovery channel and telling them thats what it'll be like. :lol: Unlike me, they seem unphased by the prospect of bobbing about on the North Sea and are just looking forward to the adventure.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*More rough seas*

I think it was rougher on the pitch last night. Hells bells - I was worried. The wind was quite frightening last night. Send me out to sea any day.

I have booked another round trip - I trying one of the smaller ships on the Hull/Zeebrugge route as they should rock a bit more.

Russell


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

'Perfect storm' worth a watch on a wild windy night in your van


----------



## DandM (Nov 7, 2006)

The Rosyth ferry is still in its dock this morning, yesterdays sailing was cancelled due to the weather.

I was a little surprised by that as I have sailed with her in what I thought were similar high winds ie force 9. 

I don't know of course what the actual sea conditions were like last night but we have had cracking crossings in the past with gales. Very exciting.


----------

